# Ubuntu - Gentoo Umsteigerfragen

## GentooBaerli

Hallo   :Wink: 

Ich liebäugle schon seit ca. einem Monat mit dem Gedanken, auf Gentoo umzusteigen. Allerdings bringt 

so ein Umstieg immer gewissen Probleme mit sich und stellt Hürden, die erst einmal überwindet werden müssen. 

Im Moment benutze ich Ubuntu, welches mir allerdings nicht mehr so gut gefällt. 

Ein Grund dafür ist die geringe Anpassung an meine Hardware des Systems. 

Man kann zwar Kernels installieren, die für die jeweilige Cpu optimiert sind, allerdings sind die meisten Pakete immer noch für i386-Maschinen optimiert. Man  könnte zwar seine Programme alle selbst kompilieren, das ist jedoch sehr unkomfortabel, da Ubuntu, so weit ich weiß, keine porage-ähnliche Software anbietet. 

Vor dem Umstieg habe ich noch ein paar Fragen: 

1. Welche Stage sollte man installieren? Lohnt sich heute noch eine Stage 1 Installation oder reicht Stage 3 völlig aus?

Spürt man leistungsmäßig wirklich einen Unterschied, wenn das gesamte System auf seinem Computer kompiliert und optimiert wurde?

2. Wie lange würde eine Installation von Gentoo mit Gnome (Stage 1) ca dauern?

(Ich habe einen AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800 und 2 GB Ram)

3. Ist im neuen Release 2006.1 der modulare Xserver schon standardmäßig integriert?

4. Wie sieht es unter Gentoo mit XGL und Compiz aus? Läuft es ähnlich gut wie unter Ubuntu, oder sogar besser, oder eher schlechter?

5. Ich habe einmal gehört, dass es für Gentoo auch Binärpakete gibt. Wie kommt man an die ran? Auch mittels Portage? 

6. Wie sieht es mit der Stabilität von Gentoo aus? Angeblich ist es ja sehr stabil. Was sagt ihr dazu?

7. Gibt es irgendwo Erfahrunsberichte im Bereich Gentoo und Videoschnitt, z. B. in Verbindung mit Jahshaka und Cinelerra?

Laufen diese Programme unter Gentoo problemlos?

8. Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Dinge, die man als Umsteiger von einem auf Debian basierendem OS  unbedingt wissen muss oder beachten sollte?

So, das war's erst einmal   :Wink: 

mfg

BärliLast edited by GentooBaerli on Tue Sep 19, 2006 6:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nikaya

zu 1) Gentoo unterstützt offiziell nur noch stage3.Mehr braucht man auch nicht.Wenn Du anschließend ein "emerge -e system" machst hast Du das gleiche als wenn Du eine Stage 1 gemacht hast (was aber nicht nötig ist)

zu 2) Schwer zu sagen.Nimm Dir auf jeden Fall ein Wochenende nichts vor.

zu 3) X wird niemals mitinstalliert.Es gibt ja auch Leute die sowas nicht haben wollen.

zu 4) Keine persönliche Erfahrung.Habe aber gelesen dass es nicht mehr Probleme wie bei anderen Distris gibt.

zu 5) Unterstützung für Binärpakete ist in Gentoo voll vorhanden.Siehe "man emerge".Es werden von Gentoo aber keine bereit gestellt,geschieht eher durch Drittanbieter,dort aber auch nicht sehr umfangreich.Mach Dir da keine großen Hoffnungen.

zu 6) Jo,Stabilität ist gut.

zu 7) Keine Ahnung,da ich sowas nicht mache.

zu 8 ) Die Doku von Gentoo ist unerreicht.Unbedingt lesen,es lohnt sich:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/list

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Index

----------

## Haldir

1. Ab 3 reicht vollkommen, dann anpassen und dein X System + Rest angepasst installieren, bei Multimedia Sachen spürst zumindest bei Nutzung von SSE usw. einen unterschied, der Rest eher so lala

2. Denk mal 8h (ich habs aufm 4800 mal übernacht gemacht und da war morgens früh fertig und angefangen so kurz nach Mitternacht, aber nur XFCE) nur compilen, danach konfig  :Wink: 

3. afaik jo, also wenn du X nach Anleitung installiert wirds soweit ich weiß modular

4. Aufwändiger zum installieren, ansonsten genauso instabil wie mit ubuntu  :Wink: 

5. Jo (z.b openoffice-bin)

6. Je nach wie extrem du es übertreibst, stable + keine extremen Cflags läuft auch stable  :Wink: 

7. cinelerra läuft bei mir ohne Probleme

8. nicht das ich wüßte.

----------

## Carlo

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> 1. Welche Stage sollte man installieren? Lohnt sich heute noch eine Stage 1 Installation oder reicht Stage 3 völlig aus?

 

Stage 1 und 2 sind nicht mal mehr auf den Installationsmedien, sondern nur noch auf den Spiegelservern zu finden. Wenn du wirklich alles auf einmal rekompilieren willst, reicht Stage 3 und einmal emerge -e world hinterher.

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> 3. Ist im neuen Release 2006.1 der modulare Xserver schon standardmäßig integriert?

 

Ja. Für den monolithischen gibt's nicht mal mehr Unterstützung.

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> 4. Wie sieht es unter Gentoo mit XGL und Compiz aus? Läuft es ähnlich gut wie unter Ubuntu, oder sogar besser, oder eher schlechter?

 

Nur über ein Overlay, d.h. nicht direkt in Portage.  :Arrow:  klick

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> 5. Ich habe einmal gehört, dass es für Gentoo auch Binärpakete gibt. Wie kommt man an die ran? Auch mittels Portage?

 

Kann sein, daß es hier und da Pakete seitens Dritter gibt. Von gentoo.org gibt's jedenfalls keine (die 200x.y Snapshots mal außen vor gelassen. Wikipedia führt eine Liste von Distributionen, die auf Gentoo basieren.

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> 6. Wie sieht es mit der Stabilität von Gentoo aus? Angeblich ist es ja sehr stabil. Was sagt ihr dazu?

 

Nichts.  :Smile: 

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> 7. Gibt es irgendwo Erfahrunsberichte im Bereich Gentoo und Videoschnitt, z. B. in Verbindung mit Jahshaka und Cinelerra?
> 
> Laufen diese Programme unter Gentoo problemlos?

 

Zumindest Jahshaka war mir zuletzt aufgefallen, weil das Paket wohl Murks bzw. nicht aktuell ist. Zuwenig helfende Hände...

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> 8. Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Dinge, die man als Umsteiger von einem auf Debian basierendem OS  unbedingt wissen muss oder beachten sollte?

 

Doku lesen.

----------

## GentooBaerli

Hmm... Wieso ist  Xorg nie dabei? 

Ich habe im Juli einmal testweise ein Stage 3 Installation durchgeführt und da kann man Xorg und Gnome gleich installieren.

Sollte man das tun?

Oder sollte man diese Pakete bei der ersten Installation  nicht auswählen?

mfg

Bärli

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

1.) http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap2__chap2_sect4

2.) Hängt davon ab was DEIN Gentoo alles beinhaltet. Handgelenk mal Pi wuerde ich bei deinem System 5-15 Stunden veranschlagen.

3.) Hat mit dem Release nix zu tun. Du kannst Modular X auch mit 2005.0 bekommen. http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

4.) Zu XGL siehe: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-481620.html

5.) Ja und Ja. Grosse Pakete die sehr lange zum kompilieren brauchen (firefox, openoffice etc.) sind bereits als bin verfuegbar. Siehe dazu auch die Thematik zu GRP Paketen: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/2006.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=1#doc_chap2

6.) Gentoo ist so stabil wie du es zulässt. Wenn du wahnwitzige Kompilierflags verwendest und alles nur unstable Pakete installierst, dann ist die chance auf ein Nicht-stabiles System natürlich grösser.

7.) Beide Pakete sind im Portage Tree drinn, allerdings maskiert. Von daher einfach ausprobieren.

8.) Ja, Gentoo erfordert viel Handarbeit und eine gewisse Zaeheit beim lesen, lesen und lesen  :Smile: 

@GentooBaerli

Zu deiner Xorg Frage:

Xorg ist schon drauf. Aber du solltest zuerst die Doku ganz durcharbeiten um ein lauffähiges, bootbares Basissystem zu bekommen. Erst wenn das durch ist solltest du dich an die Installation von Xorg und Co machen. Wobei eben "solltest"... Wie du es Schlussendlich machst bleibt dir überlassen!

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> Hmm... Wieso ist  Xorg nie dabei? 
> 
> Ich habe im Juli einmal testweise ein Stage 3 Installation durchgeführt und da kann man Xorg und Gnome gleich installieren.
> 
> Sollte man das tun?
> ...

 

weil die stage Installationen einem Minimalsystem entsprechen, welches kein X enthält. Wenn ich bspweise einen Server installiere, wozu soll es einen X Server von Anfang an geben? Es ist besser so, so bleiben auch die stage Files klein und das ist gut beim Runterladen

----------

## think4urs11

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> Hmm... Wieso ist  Xorg nie dabei? 
> 
> Ich habe im Juli einmal testweise ein Stage 3 Installation durchgeführt und da kann man Xorg und Gnome gleich installieren.

 

kann ist hier das Stichwort.

Es wird dir aber nicht vorgeschrieben; es ist problemlos auch komplett ohne X installierbar.

Genauso ist es vollkommen dir überlassen ob Gnome/KDE/Fluxbox oder sonstwas.

Das einzige was eine Art zwingende Voraussetzung für den Gentooeinsatz ist lautet 'lesen, lesen, lesen'  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> Hmm... Wieso ist  Xorg nie dabei? 
> 
> Ich habe im Juli einmal testweise ein Stage 3 Installation durchgeführt und da kann man Xorg und Gnome gleich installieren.
> 
> Sollte man das tun?
> ...

 

auswählen? Willst Du etwa den GUI-Installer nehmen?Das würde ich mir überlegen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-495576.html

----------

## GentooBaerli

Jetzt habe ich noch zwei Fragen: 

1. Gibt es für Poratge ein graphisches Frontend? Nur so für den Anfang. 

2. Kann ich jetzt auch ein System gleich mit Xorg und Gnome installieren und später kompilieren? So wie ich verstanden habe schon, oder?

Kann ich eigentlich den Kompiliervorgang z. B. nach 2 Stunden unterbrechen und dann wieder weitermachen?

Ich muss nämlich gerade jetzt, wenn die Schule wieder anfängt doch häufiger am Computer arbeiten.   :Wink: 

mfg

Bärli

----------

## nikaya

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Gibt es für Poratge ein graphisches Frontend? Nur so für den Anfang. 
> 
> 

 

Mußt mal die Forensuche benutzen,mir fällt gerade nur "kuroo" ein da ich es selber habe,ist jedoch für KDE.

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Kann ich jetzt auch ein System gleich mit Xorg und Gnome installieren und später kompilieren? So wie ich verstanden habe schon, oder?
> 
> 

 

Nein,vor dem installieren kommt das kompilieren.

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann ich eigentlich den Kompiliervorgang z. B. nach 2 Stunden unterbrechen und dann wieder weitermachen?
> 
> 

 

Würde ich nicht empfehlen.Aber da Du einen ziemlichen Highend-Rechner hast,wird wohl kaum ein Paket 2 Stunden zum kompilieren brauchen.

----------

## GentooBaerli

Äh ja, da habe ich mich nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt. 

Ich meinte, ob ich das System erst installieren kann (mit Gnome) und dann alles neu mergen und dabei kompilieren, das müsste ja gehen, oder?

----------

## nikaya

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> Äh ja, da habe ich mich nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt. 
> 
> Ich meinte, ob ich das System erst installieren kann (mit Gnome) und dann alles neu mergen und dabei kompilieren, das müsste ja gehen, oder?

 

Verstehe ich nicht ganz.Wozu soll das gut sein?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> Ich meinte, ob ich das System erst installieren kann (mit Gnome) und dann alles neu mergen und dabei kompilieren, das müsste ja gehen, oder?

 

Installieren und Kompilieren gehoert bei Gentoo zusammen  :Wink: 

Wenn du etwas installieren willst, muss dieses vorher kompiliert und je nach dem später konfiguriert werden.

Ausser natürlich du verwendest GRP oder die bin Pakete. Dort muss dann nichts mehr kompiliert werden.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## JayJay78

Hallo,

was er wohl meint ist, das er erst mal eine "Grundinstallation" (Stage3 + Gnome) macht und an einem anderen Tag das System mit "emerge -e world" neu durchkompiliert.

Wenn dem so ist - ja das geht natürlich.

CU,

JJ

----------

## SvenFischer

Mein Senf:

Wichtig ist vor allem, dass die USE-Flags Deinem Ziel entsprechen, sonst wirst Du nie glücklich. Also bei jedem emerge XYZ -pv machen, USE Flags gut/böse (euse -i USEFlag verrät Details zu den USEFlags), in /etc/make.conf einfügen oder ausschließen.

DIe USE-Flags sind das a und o vom System...

----------

## GentooBaerli

Hallo, ich bin's mal wieder.   :Very Happy: 

Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen: 

Also, ich habe bereits einmal das Basisystem von Gentoo installiert, dann habe ich den Xserver gemergt. 

Als nächstes habe ich KDEbase kompiliert, doch da kommt nach einiger Zeit, die Meldung, dass keine Kernelsourcen vorhanden wären. 

Also habe ich meinen Kernel neu kompiliert, was jedoch nur zur Folge hatte, dass ich nicht mehr ins Internet konnte. 

Aus Zeitgründen habe ich dann mein vorheriges Kubuntu-System wiederhergestellt, aber jetzt würde ich es doch noch einmal gern mit Gentoo versuchen. 

Weiß jemand was zur Problematik mit den Kernelsourcen? Bei der Installation habe ich mir nur einen Kernel von der Live-CD generieren lassen. 

Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit, den Kernel vor während der Installation (mit dem graphischen Installer) zu kompilieren und dort gleich direkt die richtigen Use-Flags zu setzen?

Immer wenn ich mehrere Pakete emerge, sagt Gentoo am Ende, dass mehrere Konfigurationsdateien geändert werden müssen. 

Muss man diese Meldung ernst nehmen? Denn das sind oft 30 und mehr Dateien. 

mfg

Bärli   :Wink: 

----------

## doedel

wenn du den live cd kernel hast, musst du gentoo-sources noch emergen.

----------

## May-C

 *Quote:*   

> Immer wenn ich mehrere Pakete emerge, sagt Gentoo am Ende, dass mehrere Konfigurationsdateien geändert werden müssen.
> 
> Muss man diese Meldung ernst nehmen? Denn das sind oft 30 und mehr Dateien. 

 

Ja diese Meldung solltest du ernst nehmen. Ich handhabe das normalerweise so, dass ich Configdateien die ich selber editiert habe nochmals genauer anschaue und die restlichen mit -5  einfach übernehme.

----------

## GentooBaerli

Darf ich auch fragen, warum man diese Dateien unter Gentoo selbst bearbeiten muss und z. B unter Kubuntu nicht?

Mir ist schon klar,dass Gentoo alles dem Anwender überlassen will, aber geht das nicht ein bisschen zu weit?

----------

## psyqil

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> Darf ich auch fragen, warum man diese Dateien unter Gentoo selbst bearbeiten muss und z. B unter Kubuntu nicht?

 Mit Kubuntu kriegst Du den Spaß dann beim Upgrade auf die nächste Version. Schau Dir mal dispatch-conf und /etc/dispatch-conf.conf an, damit reduziert sich das ganz ungemein.

----------

## May-C

Unter kubuntu musst du die Configdateien auch bearbeiten. Z.B. habe ich zu hause die /etc/exports für eine Freigabe unter kubuntu bearbeiten müssen. Ausserdem ist ein dpkg-reconfigure <package> auch eine Art von Bearbeitung( ich hoffe das stimmt auch). Nur halt grafisch.

Es ist auch so, dass man eigentlich relativ wenig Dateien unter gentoo bearbeiten muss. Viele Configs haben vernünftige Grundeinstellungen...

----------

## De Beukelaer

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann ich eigentlich den Kompiliervorgang z. B. nach 2 Stunden unterbrechen und dann wieder weitermachen?
> 
> Ich muss nämlich gerade jetzt, wenn die Schule wieder anfängt doch häufiger am Computer arbeiten.  
> ...

 

Falls du doch mal ein Paket unterbrichst, es dann aber nicht von vorne anfangen willst:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/"gruppe"/"programm"/"programm"-"version".ebuild compile
```

compiliert das weiter. Danach noch:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/"gruppe"/"programm"/"programm"-"version".ebuild install

ebuild /usr/portage/"gruppe"/"programm"/"programm"-"version".ebuild qmerge
```

um das Programm zu installieren (in die Sandbox) und um es ins System zu übertragen.

[edit]...und falls dich die CPU-Auslastung nur beim Arbeiten stört kannst du 

PORTAGE_NICENESS=19

in deine /etc/make.conf eintragen. Dann solltest du eigentlich nichts mehr davon merken. Höchstens noch in dem Moment in dem er ein Paket in das System überträgt (Wegen dem da massiven Festplattenzugriff).[/edit]

----------

## Knieper

 *GentooBaerli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Darf ich auch fragen, warum man diese Dateien unter Gentoo selbst bearbeiten muss und z. B unter Kubuntu nicht?
> 
> Mir ist schon klar,dass Gentoo alles dem Anwender überlassen will, aber geht das nicht ein bisschen zu weit?

 

Das ist ja das doofe an Ubuntu. Der Rechner kann ja nicht wissen, was _Du_ moechtest. Gentoo fragt nach und Ubuntu nimmt eben den Durchschnitt aller Nutzer und konfiguriert das System so. Man sieht's dann an ewig langen Bootvorgaengen, ellenlangen Prozesslisten, voller Platte, zerschoessenem System nach Update...

----------

## GentooBaerli

Ach so   :Laughing: 

Gestern ist Ubuntu Edgy Knot 3 erschienen. Darin ist das neue Init-System Upstart vorhanden. Dies ist ja Opensource. 

Wird es auf kurz oder lang auch in Gentoo zu finden sein?

Noch eine Frage zum Kompilieren des Kernels: 

Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe, habe ich mir bereits einen Kernel unter Gentoo kompiliert. Danach kam ich jedoch nicht mehr ins Internet. Dabei habe ich mich beim kompilieren an einen Artikel aus dem Gentoo Handbuch gehalten. Sicherlich habe ich noch einige zusätzliche Anpassungen an meini System vorgenommen, mehr aber nicht. Jetzt wollte ich Fragen, ob man noch ein spezielles Kernelmodul aktivieren muss, um den Netzwerk Chip auf einem ASUS A8N32-Sli Deluxe ans laufen zu bekommen?

Mit dem Genkernel hat er auf jeden Fall funktioniert. 

mfg

Bärli

----------

## dave87

Im Kernel unter Device Drivers -> Network device support

und dort unter Ethernet (XXX Mbit) das passende auswählen.

Mehr Informationen was du auswählen musst gibt dir ein 

```
lspci 
```

*

(dort den Ethernet Eintrag suchen, Beispiel s.unten.)

```
Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
```

*=hast du kein lspci (auch als root nicht):

```
emerge sys-apps/pciutils
```

//edit: Falls du dir nicht 100% sicher bist was du genau aktivieren musst, z.Bsp. weil mehrere infrage kommen, wähl einfach alle von denen du denkst das eins davon passt.

----------

## franzf

Ist doch ein Nvidia-Board, oder?

Dann solte es der forcedeth sein. (Einfach mal suchen  :Wink: )

Wenn du den als Modul (also nicht fest) im Kernel hast versuch mal

```
modprobe forcedeth
```

als root.

Grüße

Franz

----------

